# Round pen construction



## aganfamily (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi, everyone!

We are brainstorming ideas for the construction of a round pen.  Pipe panels are pretty pricey around here, and we are having little to no luck finding used ones, so we're looking at other options.  We have seen photos of pens built out of cattle panels, sometimes with a wood rail on the top for a better visual barrier and safety, but that still seems awfully unsafe to me.  Wood pallets are something we are definitely considering, as we have access to plenty of them for free.  Does anyone have any experience with either of these materials for a round pen?  Or other affordable but safe suggestions?  Oh, and due to the pipeline that runs through our property, the pen does need to be at least reasonably portable in case we ever have to allow access for pipeline maintenance. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 16, 2016)

Never done one but it might be helpful for those that have to know how big and what you plan to do with it. For example:

Do you need to keep animals in it for a short time or more or less permanently
Sheep, goats, pigs, cattle, horses, alpacas, chickens, other
Adult animals or young ones
Some T-posts and a 100' roll of wire fence will give you a pen with a diameter of ~32'


----------



## aganfamily (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks, Bruce!

We would ideally like to build a 6o-foot diameter pen, but 50-foot is acceptable if need be based on cost, etc.  It will be for working with our 2 1/2 year old mustang gelding.  He has just been started under saddle.  We don't plan to leave any animals in the pen unattended, just use it for training.


----------



## MaggieSims (Nov 16, 2016)

im watching this, because I feel in the same boat.

My husband tells me his dad used to make them out of pine pecker poles (skinny tall trees), and he will make one for me in the spring, he says that but will it happen? I HOPE SO!!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 16, 2016)

OK then, you need something fairly substantial I would think. I am not horse knowledgeable so I don't know the minimum strength you would need for that. You are right, that many corral panels would get costly.


----------



## Kusanar (Nov 16, 2016)

We made a roundpen that worked pretty well by planting posts and nailing/bolting rubber strips (my dad got them from somewhere years ago, they are conveyer belt cut into strips) to them. It worked really well until the horses tore it down by scratching on the outside and pushing the rubber off the nails and bolts. It was only 3 strands, so it didn't hold my mini, he could just jump through the side... 

I am going to get an actual metal pannel one when I move the horses, a 50-60 foot one around here is about $1,000. I would think that the cattle pannels would work well and wouldn't really be unsafe, perhaps getting a roll of the "no climb" horse fencing? It is tight enough spaced that the horse couldn't get a leg through by accident.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 16, 2016)

It does seem that if you are only working the horse in this pen, not leaving it unattended, that 16' cattle panels would be a financially reasonable choice. They are flexible so would form a ring without too many support posts. They are about $22 each at Tractor Supply. 11 of them would give you a ring just under 60' diameter and if you put in a gate you will be right around 60'. Including T-posts, you could do it for ~$300 plus the gate.


----------



## secuono (Nov 16, 2016)

I used a square chainlinked yard for round penning, it made a 40ft circle. Easy to teach them corners don't equal time off from work. 

Used flagging tape for trained horse a few times.

Cattle panels used as well, as long as they get what fencing is. We have field fencing, so they get that shape and they don't panic if they stick a leg through.

If they aren't wild or new to penning, should be okay to use panels. Or use a long line within it at first. 

They could still technically f themselves up in a pipe corral. 

And wood pallets are very short, if the horse decides to spaz out, it could jump out fairly easily.

Lowes has cheap panels compared to TSC. You may be able to find them cheap used, bent or rusty a bit. Maybe even save some $ by hanging pallets up off the ground between pipe panels.


----------



## aganfamily (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for all of the input, everyone!  

We finally decided what we're going to do.  It is going to take some time and patience, but it will be a really great round pen once it is done.  We found a great deal on used 2x4's on craigslist for 15 cents per foot, and are buying enough to build our own portable panels like some we found on pinterest.  Not including hardware to connect the panels (which we are still figuring out), we should be able to make enough for a 60' pen for less than $300.  They will be super-strong, and will have solid bottom sections that our goats, pups, etc. can't get through to get in our way and spook the horse.  I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 18, 2016)

For the same money as doing it with T-posts and cattle panels, I think I would go that way. Lots less weight and work. You could have it built in an hour or so. You could even skip the gate by attaching the end of one CP to a T-Post with something easy to connect and disconnect. Take it off and the CP will straighten out making an opening.


----------

